# Cleanest lager yeast



## shacked (3/2/16)

I'm about to embark on brewing my first lager strain beers. I wanted to do a 100% pils + saaz (euro) and a citra + pale malt with a little light crystal (americanish).

Can anyone recommend a really clean lager strain for either? I've got good access to whitelabs with Wyeast a little harder to get where I live.


----------



## waggastew (3/2/16)

WLP833 Bock is a gun, ferment at 10ish. No Sulfur, can throw acetylaldehyde if you rush ferment. Use a nice big starter and happy days


----------



## Black n Tan (3/2/16)

Wyeast 2124 and 2042 are my picks. The closest Whitelabs would be WLP830 German Lager Yeast, but I haven't personally tried it.


----------



## Judanero (3/2/16)

My preference is Budvar (Wyeast 2000), if you can get it that 100% pils and Saaz will work nicely(it is my house lager but with a little acidulated thrown in). Budejovice (WLP) is nice as well.


----------



## Rocker1986 (3/2/16)

I like the Wyeast 2001 Urquell strain, not sure what its White Labs equivalent is. Used this numerous times in Bo Pils, 100% Saaz but the grain bill did contain a smidge of Munich II. These turned out very well, very clean. In saying that though, I haven't really used any other lager strains except W34/70 a couple of years back, so I haven't much to compare it to.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/2/16)

S23 is an excellent clean and neutral dry lager yeast when handled and pitched correctly also, don't dismiss it! Go for cold pitch at 10C


----------



## Motabika (4/2/16)

S-189 is amazing


----------



## sponge (4/2/16)

Ask 6 brewers a question and thou shalt receive 6 different answers..

I've only used 2042, 2001, wlp940 & s189 so still have a lot of lager yeasts to get through, but 2042 has my vote.

They're all very clean when treated well though.. have a read on attenuation/floc levels for each and see which fits your requirements best.


----------



## shacked (4/2/16)

Thanks guys. I'll give some of those a go and will report back


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/2/16)

You only have around thirteen to start with you better get drinking! :chug:

Ed: S-23 Worked well for me as did W-34/70. Clean depending on brewing conditions etc.
Dry Yeast travels better. I always make starters and never under pitch.


----------



## Judanero (4/2/16)

I forgot, I've also found that my lagers have seemed cleanest/crispest when yeast is pitched at ferment temp (or slightly below), correct amount of yeast (or slightly over) and aerated well.


----------



## Tahoose (4/2/16)

I'm on a s-189 phase atm. Have used it before and works well given time.

25 litre batch went from 1:041 down to 1:005 in 3 days at 17c. No noticeable esters. Did pitch 30g though.


----------

